
Show HN: Dashboard – The missing action center for Android TV - mhdhejazi
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.samabox.dashboard
======
mhdhejazi
I always wanted to see a control center on Android TV where I can quickly do
things like turning WiFi on/off, switching to a recent app, taking a
screenshot, opening a sideloaded app, force closing an app ..etc. I didn't
find a good app for that so I created Dashboard.

I used a similar design as the native apps drawer to make the app familiar to
users, and the same shortcut (hold the home button) is used to quickly open
it. So, in a way, it's also a replacement to the native apps drawer.

In addition to showing apps, it also allows the user to access sideloaded
apps, recent apps, and many actions.

